# What will they think of next?



## dzj (30 Aug 2016)

Brilliant. Sure would like to have one of these:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TN9WNgxsmo


----------



## graduate_owner (31 Aug 2016)

Unfortunately tbey sell for around $50,000. Outside my budget for this year.

K


----------



## DennisCA (1 Sep 2016)

Outside my budget for this lifetime.


----------



## DiscoStu (1 Sep 2016)

Is there much of a business to be had from owning one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzj (1 Sep 2016)

I imagine aerospace and other hi tech industries have use for them, but as said
above, it's very cost prohibitive for most people.
Still...a very cool gadget.


----------



## Droogs (2 Sep 2016)

yeah not exactly gonna make a fortune once you have one refurbing old metal fences


----------



## DennisCA (2 Sep 2016)

I guess with time they'll become cheaper. Still I'd be wary of them until we can grow new eyes for people...


----------

